# Is it same to use tea to darken water?



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

I've heard that it is safe to use tea from tea bags to darken water as a replacement for black water extract or tannin. Is this true? If its true how much(# of tea bags) would it take for a 60 gal. tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I really havent heard of such with P's (and wont attempt to try), but hear of it on different community fishes. Most tea bags are made out of different and natural herbs which can mess with your water. Try using black extract from a LFS. They're cheap, simple and safer than adding something in the tank you have doubts about.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I have heard the caffiene is bad for them, get decaf if you must use it

I suggest you buy peat moss at a gardening store and boil it and then strain off the debris and use it to darken water, it reduces pH and water hardness as well


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there are all kinds of herbal additives in tea that are most likely not good for Ps.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'd urge you not to use tea bags in your tank, ever! It's not natural, and can be very harmful to your fish.

If you want a tea color for your tank water, use peat or black water extract as filter media, but only for a short period at a time!!!
Two things to to keep in mind: those two filter media mentioned will have a profound effect on your water perimeters (for example: pH will drop, and there are more effects), so keep a close eye on them and test regularly. Also, if you are using active carbon in your filter, remove it, since it will undo the effects of peat or black water extract, and in particular the water coloration...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

there was a debate about this on pfish and also and practically everyone advised stronly against it so i would go with them 
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As far as i know you really don´t want to use tea!, there are many better products you can find in any store!

Be carefull!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Majority wins, and all odds are against it. Dont do it!!


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

i think i got it now. thanks


----------

